# New Scope Lasted 2 Shots - ON A .22LR!!



## cupsz71 (Nov 19, 2007)

Wow am I NOT impressed.:smt108

I recently inherited my father-in-law's Marlin Mod#40 .22LR as an addition to my Ruger 10/22 for "_gopher blasting_" with my boys. The only problem I had IMO was that the Marlin came with about a _"$12.99 K-Mart Special_" scope from about 1971 that was really small.

So this past Saturday I decided to swap out the my basic TASCO 4X32 scope that came w/Ruger and put it on the Marlin - NP after I also put Leupold rimfire rings on to mount it properly.

SO.....*I WAS *going to go with BSA Sweet .22 _2X7X32_ for $80, but to make it fit I also needed different rings to clear the fold-down old iron sights on the barrel for an additional $45 bucks. Not really an issue except I (_the wife has me on a budget.....) _was really trying to keep all my costs below $125 and I already spent $13 on mounting rings for the Marlin.
SO..... the sales rep (_I trust....bought all 3 of my handguns from_...) pointed me towards an FM 3X9X26 w/illuminated blue reticle for $99 and no need to buy additional mounting rings. 
Looked Cool - Fit perfectly - It's *ONLY* a Gopher Blaster - under budget _(not by much_) -* SOLD!!*

Lazer bore sighted @25yrds in store, took to friends place for Easter Sunday to bench sight-in.....set up......placed target......loaded......squeezed trigger......1st round.......2nd round......crash/clunk/rattle.....whaaaa???? all fuzzy????

*BROKE THE SCOPE!!! DOUGH!!!!*:smt076

Yep. Something inside broke loose and rattles around when you handle the rifle and *EVERYHING* is out of focus....*REALLY* out of focus.

So today I'm making a trip to the gun store I purchased it from to see if they"ll replace it w/o trying the warranty angle.....or dump the FM brand entirely and spend the cash and go w/my original plan - the BSA.

No real questions for anybody. This is just an early morning rant till my 3 cups of coffee kicks in to enhance my inner calm.

I guess what I'm most upset with.......and it's my own fault.......the _"$12.99 K-Mart Special"_ scope.......worked just fine and was very accurate up to 25+yrds last summer for pick'n off gophers.......... :smt022


----------



## cupsz71 (Nov 19, 2007)

*UPDATE:*

Took rifle/broken scope back to the gun shop and the owner chuckled - He shook his head and stated that that scope was junk, especially on a rimfire gun like the Ruger 10/22.

SO he's going to swap it out with a bigger BSA_ 3X9X40 _than I originally had picked.....knock out the rear sight so it fits.......throw in the mounting rings....and sight it in for me TODAY with no extra cost.

So me be happy.:smt023


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice to hear there are still some who practice the lost art of customer service.


----------



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

That brings back some memories.....My kids one year for fathers day got me a new "no-name" scope for one of my .22's...after about 50rnds the cross hairs started rotating.At first I thought it was me,thinking..."what the heck,can't I hold a rifle straight anymore?" Then it became an "X" instead of a "cross"....what a pos!!!I relaced it with one that was good and my kids never knew the difference.

It's the thought that counts...


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

*hmmm*

Didn't you ever see Caddyshack?
Have you thought it might be sabotage?

Their cousins the squirrels pull that kind of s#%t on me all the time.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

hawcer said:


> what the heck,can't I hold a rifle straight anymore?" Then it became an "X" instead of a "cross"....what a pos!!!


:anim_lol: An X instead of a cross, that's great!

I'd go with a red dot. They don't have as much internal stuff to break, and they're pretty inexpensive.


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

How come you guys are talking about an X being bad??? I put all my scopes that way. Its more balanced. Instead of one turret on top and one on the side, they are both facing up at angles. You guys have to learn to mount scopes better.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

220combat said:


> How come you guys are talking about an X being bad??? I put all my scopes that way. Its more balanced. Instead of one turret on top and one on the side, they are both facing up at angles. You guys have to learn to mount scopes better.


...and it gives you something to do. You're never _quite_ done sighting them in.


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

What is "sighting in"? Isn't it like a digital camera, point and click


----------

